# deer antlers mounting question



## Hillbilly bacon (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello guys i was wondering how I preserve my deer antlers with the fur still on top 
Thanks Brandon


----------



## boulevard (Jul 15, 2010)

All I do when I leave the hide on is hang them by a string (so mice etc... wont get ahold of them) in the garage for about a year, seems to work fine for me.


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

boulevard said:


> All I do when I leave the hide on is hang them by a string (so mice etc... wont get ahold of them) in the garage for about a year, seems to work fine for me.


That's pretty gross.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

If you are referring to the velvet, it will depend on if they are hard antlered or soft antlered. Hard antlered would be when the antlers are fully developed and soft antlered would be still in the growing stages. For hard, I do them in the shop with a product called velvet tan. I have done several sets with it and it works really well. Soft ones, I have freeze dried.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

That "fur" is called velvet, and I had mine freeze dried. Worked really well.


----------



## boulevard (Jul 15, 2010)

MIbowhunter49 said:


> That's pretty gross.


I thought it would be at first, but an old man showed me this and there was actually never any smell, bugs, etc... and the hide stays on the skull cap pretty well. The reason I leave it to hang that long is to allow the antlers to completely shrink before mounting them, that way everything stays looking good. (or as good as an amature in his garage can do)

You must remember that treating with borax or salt is just expiditing the same process, all Im doing is drying it the old fashioned way, definitly not as gross as brain tanning a hide.

If your refering to antlers in velvet, I honestly dont know if this would really work but would try it.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

If there is never any smell or bugs, why not take it in the house right away. Why leave it in your garage?


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

After re-reading , I think you were referring to the hair left on top of the skullcap. If that's the case, it still has to be prepped and taken care of properly. If not, you are leaving to chance that bugs will eventually find it.


----------



## boulevard (Jul 15, 2010)

I should clarify, I have not noticed any smell or bugs after takeing them in the house (always sometime around the next season) there may well be a chance of problems down the road, but none for me as of yet. This is my personal experience and of course results may very.


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't know anyone who does any "preserving" of the skull cap with the hide remaining. Usually they just get a screw drilled through them into a board in the garage. All the old timers I know do this with their bucks, but then of course...nobody brings them into the house either. If you really want to "preserve" it, you have to pull that hide and fur off of the skull bone. Then you can clean and sanitize the skull and leave it that way or wrap it in leather or buy an antler mount kit, etc....


----------

